# My Upgrade to a Bolt Actually Worked!



## DaveLessnau (Nov 10, 2000)

I just wanted to add a quick note for those dreading an upgrade from their old TiVo to the new Bolt. Ours went without issues.

Our old TCD658000 died and we decided that it was old enough to retire instead of trying to replace the hard drive. Fully expecting the TiVo/Cox/CableCard dance to not work, we bought a Bolt locally (so we could return it if needed) and went to work. We removed the old Scientific Atlanta PowerKEY Model PKM800 Multi-Stream CableCard from the TCD65800, stuck it into the Bolt, and powered it up for the first time. Upon starting Guided Setup, up popped the notice to call the CableCard Activation number ((877) 820-8202). We called the number, gave them the information on the screen, finished the call without confirming it was working (since we hadn't even run Guided Setup yet), and then finished Guided Setup. Amazingly, our channels were all present and working when we were done. Believe me, I did NOT expect that.

Granted, we're living in a metropolitan area. So, that might have something to do with it. Maybe in a lightly populated small town or something, there might be issues. But, for us, I'm sure happy.


----------



## OsoTech (Jan 12, 2016)

Glad that it worked out for you. I think in your case it was expected, however, since the issue only seems to affect Motorola/Arris equipment.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi have you guys found the issue? I just tried to set up my bolt through Comcast with an m-card. No luck. I'm not sure what kind it is exactly. Maybe a Motorola I'm thinking. They said they will send a technician out tomorrow. Smh. It only shows my local news channel and maybe a few other channels. Majority of them don't work though. This sucks!!!


----------



## OsoTech (Jan 12, 2016)

Fresh said:


> Hi have you guys found the issue? I just tried to set up my bolt through Comcast with an m-card. No luck. I'm not sure what kind it is exactly. Maybe a Motorola I'm thinking. They said they will send a technician out tomorrow. Smh. It only shows my local news channel and maybe a few other channels. Majority of them don't work though. This sucks!!!


If you are getting _some_ channels, I think you are way ahead of the game. I cannot get any channels at all, they all come up as unauthorized, even the local ones.


----------

